# Tribute To The Members Of Ssf [video]unveiling



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

i hope you enjoy it






Dont hesitate to comment and *like* (or dislike 







 ) the video on it:s youtube page

Thank you all for your help and viewing

LGD


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

amazing video my friend. I truly enjoyed it


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Like...Like....Like. It's a shame we can't hit the like button more than once. I like everything about this video...the way the pics flow and the music is perfect. Well done.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man you are gonna be loved ,that was awesome ,great video great idea ,you,r the man of the moment ,
Coooooooooool.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's cool LGD!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool LGD! To bad I missed out. You did a nice job.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh WOW ! Gave me goose bumps the size of warts. Love it.

Al


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great video.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for including my avatar .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a true gift to us all, a nice antholgy made for the first time on SSF (I think nodody has ever done it). Thanks a lot Duck! Of course I like it. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Very well done Light! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job, Duck!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome! If you ever come to Panama, you will not be allowed to buy a beer.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

good one!!!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

wicked mate....loved it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Success Duck Man!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That was great! It's been awesome to share hobby with you guys. and I appreciate you putting my avatar, too. I'm a member of a great group!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent job!

Thanks for your time and efforts

Bill


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

*Super tribute Greg, to one of the best sports in the world, and definitely the best forum! Rock on Slingshot Forums!







*

Sean


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good work brother!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

AWESOME tribute LGD, great job!!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job duck!... thanks for taking the time to do this for the ss comunity








Ps can't be viewed on mobile..?!?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That was great, Duckman. You rock!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it, my new homepage.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great work, geo


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

LGD that is amazing !! 
thank you so much for doing that for all of us

Reece


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey, hang on a minute, i've seen the guy at 2:35 before. As I recall it was on a program called my strage addictions, the poor man lives off 9.5mm steel.









Buns and Ben your pictures made me laugh!

Awesome work LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys,, I am glad you enjoyed the video. I know there were some *glitches*, but I really havent had time to learn the editor proficiently.

I am sorry if I left anyone out, this was the only weekend that I could do it, before my schedule gets overwhelming... I was really happy to do this

LGD


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

well done,i like the vid mate thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

terrific vid, **** i missed out, i was going to post my photo this morning, oh well, its nice to see so many familiar faces enjoying the sport, smile everyone now you are official ambassadors to the sport. congrats on a job well done LGD. excellent representation of both the sport and the SSF!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome LGD! good work buddy. and QUEEN ROCKS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What a great video! Making videos is not my passion so I can really appreciate what you put into making that.

At the end I realized I was smiling the way through, seeing all the slingshots and shooters.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

awesome video really enjoyed it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that wasa cool suprised to chunk in there lol


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You're a legend now, LGD!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> What a great video!	Making videos is not my passion so I can really appreciate what you put into making that.
> 
> At the end I realized I was smiling the way through, seeing all the slingshots and shooters.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> What a great video!	Making videos is not my passion so I can really appreciate what you put into making that.
> 
> At the end I realized I was smiling the way through, seeing all the slingshots and shooters.


Now image someone that sees that, who never even knew the interest was that big... I know I never "thunk" it

Thanks

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great job Greg, The "Duck" rocks.
Philly


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

You did an amazing job LGD !!!!! I am proud to be included in this awesome production! JOB WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice,!!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

well put together nice one


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a great tribute the the slingshot forum, you make us all proud to be part of it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Just want to do a thank you all bump.

It's amazing how after just a few months after this we have added a whole bunch more outstanding members! 2012 was great, and 2013 can only be better... I plan on making another by the end of the year, because I can't thank the community enough for making this hobby/sport such an enjoyment...

LGD


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wish i could see it, i would need it to run on a mobile device


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Superb! When I get to a real computer and get the YT link I definitely will "LIKE" there too. This is a great promo for the sport.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am proud to be part of the world wide community of Rock Slingers. I tell anyone that will listen about it. I have infected one young man at work with the slingshot virus and he in turn passed it to one of his friends. This sport has no age limits and allows creative minds to share a common passion. All levels are welcome and I am glad to hear from anyone and to see what you have.

Rock it! Put it in the pouch and shoot it!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I rewatched the vid and I agree that this is a great forum and plenty of good info and guys here.

Hey we aren't perfect. But even like the best of families we have irritations. It's how we get through them hang in there and keep trying to put our best foot forward that has made this place endure the bumps and look what we have. For us and anyone that takes an interest.

LGD. That was great. I could easily watched minutes more of compilations. Wish I had a way to slow it down to absorb the pics more. What a treat to have a tidal wave of so many pics capturing the years of people and slingshots. Even a few dogs made a showing.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

the video was great and there are a lot of good photo's there. The sound track was great. I found it ended to soon. Left me wanting more!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great video


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopefully LGD is working on a feature length film...?

IMAX / 3D would be cool.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

it was defiantly a cool video and a pleasure to be apart of thanks LGD


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Too bad I can't watch this due to music copyright conflicts :/


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I could watch the other one you made, it was an awesome tribute, im sure this ones just as good, when i get to a PC, ill check it out.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutly great video. !


----------

